# Happy Halloween everyone



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's finally here, Happy Halloween !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Happy haunting!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Happy Halloween and happy haunting to all.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Scary, Creepy Halloween too you all


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HAPPY ALL HALLOWS! May the Great Pumpkin bring you all that you desire! :jol:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The hour falls...

Let the haunting begin! 

Happy Halloween to all, and thanks for the excellent support this year. This Forum rocks!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone! As Otaku mentioned, thanks again everyone for the great support!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Halloween to all, and to all a FRIGHT night!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy.... Creepy...... Spooky........Scary........Crazy........Icky........Nasty.... Fraidy....... Slimy.......HALLOWEEN.

Now get to passing out that candy.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Woo Hoo! It's finally here. Happy Haunting everyone. It's going to be a PERFECT night here in Massachusetts.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha, I guess I'm not the only one who can't sleep!  Happy Halloween!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Halloween to one and all. Hope you all get lots of kids at your doors and through your haunts.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy hauntings everyone- dam im all pump up! better leave the candy alone


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Halloween fellow halloweiners!!!!!!!!! Today is going to be a wonderful day for TOTing!!!! I'm already on my second cup of coffee and just chalked my hubby out on the sidewalk before he went to work. I'm on a roll!!!!!! I hope everyone enjoys their day and gets many TOTers and never runs out of candy!!!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Halloween!!!! Enjoy The Day!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Halloween All,
looking forward to next yr already.
Can't wait to see the new things you haunters will come up with next!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Have a happy and safe Hallowe'en, everyone! See you all around tomorrow and the rest of the week posting pics of the big night.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Allrighty, then! It's trick or treat time. Finished the FCG late last night! All is in order for the funfest at dusk! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Halloween all. After all the bad weather and everything else, we were able to open last night to a small amount of people but tonight we're expecting nice weather and no wind. The yard is set, the maze is up..now where are all the TOTers......oh yeah, it's only 8:30 AM. OK, but they better get here soon, I'm ready for them. MUWAHAHAHAHA :zombie: Talk to you all tomorrow.....have a safe and Happy Haunt!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Happy Halloween Everyone.Hope everyone has a great night!Please be safe


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy Halloween everybody!! :devil:


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy day before all saints day...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Halloween!! It's showtime!!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

"There are 0 days, 0 hours, 0 minutes and 0 seconds until Halloween 2006."

Now THAT's fun to see! Can't wait till the sun goes down. I'm really looking forward to everyone's pictures and 06 stories...

...and I want to thank my friends at Hauntforum.com for making this all possible! he he


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Enjoy a wonderful Halloween everyone!!*   :jol:


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Have a great Halloween everyone!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Even the below freezing temps will not keep me from having some fun tonight...anyone want to join me around a Sam Hain bon fire?


----------



## Spike_Mangler (Oct 15, 2006)

Have a great Samhain everyone


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone. It will be petty cool here tonight, -6*C, or 21*C. But with that put aside, it will still be fun!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

All the best Hallowishes!!
Take care all.
Rob


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone else sitting in work, counting the minutes till you can leave and get to those last minutes details?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy and Hairy Halloween Everyone
Have a great day and even better night
A big Howl from me to you


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

incubus0 said:


> Anyone else sitting in work, counting the minutes till you can leave and get to those last minutes details?


22 minutes for me!!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

EEEp what a treat! I only had 12 minutes to go.... now its 10 YIPPEEEE


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> 22 minutes for me!!!!!


T - 9 minutes and counting . . .


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:jol: Happy happy halloween, halloween, halloween, happy happy halloween, Silver Shamrock!:jol:


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

last minute details? WE STILL HAVE TO DO THE GARAGE!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!!!

*passes out*

though I graveyard looks pretty sweet, pics to come


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

1 hour left at work for me. I invited everyone from the office to come by and check it out, which means I have to leave early to ensure it is all set up before they arrive. I'll take any excuse I can get.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a spooky n safe halloween guys.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Happy Halloween ya'll! I just got my first TOTer a couple minutes ago!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, at 7:35, I'm just about ready to wrap it up. 
With a total of 7 tot's.:jol:


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Happy Halloween all! Hope you all are enjoying yourselves!


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Happy Halloween! Hope everyone had a great haunt tonight!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

10:00 pulling it in we didnt count TOTs but went through 16 bags of candy


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!! Trick or treaters jamming the door..Haunt working, fog machine took a crap..gotta go!*


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

It all seems to be over so fast. 

I think (just like Christmas for a child) the best enjoyable experience is the anticipation leading up to the event...and pictures and videos to be viewed afterwards. I don't know about the rest of you haunters, but I always like to catch a good scare on video.


----------

